# Need help with 990 acre lease.



## JFKFLA (Oct 17, 2007)

I got a call yesterday about a 990 acre lease i inquired abouit 1 month ago. The group that got it backed out and it is now being offered to me for $9 an acre. it is in Johnson County near the Washington County line. It has a pond on it and a creek that runs the length of one of its sides. has a 200+ crop field and the rest in pines and hard woods. Heres my problem. my wife is due to give birth in about 3 weeks and I do not have the time to look at this property or to get a club started. I was wondering if someone would want to take this over, I would still like to be a member(even though I probaly would not hunt this year. Just get back to me. I am from Fl and do like to hunt with people from Ga.( not tweaked)


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 17, 2007)

JFKFLA said:


> I got a call yesterday about a 990 acre lease i inquired abouit 1 month ago. The group that got it backed out and it is now being offered to me for $9 an acre. it is in Johnson County near the Washington County line. It has a pond on it and a creek that runs the length of one of its sides. has a 200+ crop field and the rest in pines and hard woods. Heres my problem. my wife is due to give birth in about 3 weeks and I do not have the time to look at this property or to get a club started. I was wondering if someone would want to take this over, I would still like to be a member(even though I probaly would not hunt this year. Just get back to me. I am from Fl and do like to hunt with people from Ga.( not tweaked)



Do you shoot cows?


----------



## JFKFLA (Oct 17, 2007)

Also there is a place to set up camp with power and water. Land owner lives out of state, she says there are deer,turkey and hogs.


----------



## JFKFLA (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## dawg2 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll let a couple people I know about the lease.


----------



## DoeMaster (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Need help with 990 acre lease*

PM Sent


----------



## carolina hunter (Oct 17, 2007)

*Johnson Co. Lease*

Just saw your post and I may be interested.  I will be in Ga, this weekend so if you have more info. and the property location I can take a look.  I can be reached at 352-425-9277 and my e-mail is forts6@earthlink.net,  my name is T.J. Fort call or e-mail asap.


----------



## cctanner (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi guys   I am a native of Washington county and am there every weekend. I am interested in looking at the property and would like to talk to you about this.  My number is 678 322 6210 or give me yours and I will call you.


----------



## lineman 24 (Oct 17, 2007)

I hunt close to the washington/johnson county line and love it. also the word around there is the big buck on the  front of GON was killed about a mile from where I hunt. I might be interested in joining if someone takes it over.


----------



## Fuzbo (Oct 18, 2007)

Can you get me a location. Got a buddy in Kite.
Gerald,   fuzbo@bellsouth.net


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 18, 2007)

What road is it off of?

Darrell


----------



## bullrider (Oct 18, 2007)

i live in ga and looking for some where to lease so if you need my help or just another member call me at 478-968-2211 or just pm me i'm a avid deer,bear,and hog hunter just let me know thanks


----------



## JFKFLA (Oct 18, 2007)

Doemaster has taken this over for me. Thanks Doemaster. I am going to be a member- but with the baby coming and the new house just could'nt run the club. contact him. thanks alot to everyone I talked to, you all sound like a bunch of good guys. good luck hunting. Its a great piece of property.


----------



## DoeMaster (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Need help with 990 acrea lease*

I've agreed to help try and put this club together.  If you are interested please contact me.  The owner has given us 3 weeks to come up with the lease payment.  It looks like we currently have 4 or 5 people who are really interested.  It will be a QDM club with buck antler restrictions.  Probably something like 8 points or better with a minimum of 15" spread.  According to the owner, the property does have some hogs on it.  I'm going out to take a look at the property this weekend.  My work phone is (478) 327-1503 or you can e-mail me at gatorfan262@yahoo.com

Pat


----------



## JFKFLA (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Doemaster, remember to get some picks.


----------



## S-Balentine (Oct 18, 2007)

Doemaster, let me know a price if you get the lease thanks


----------

